# Today's Arrival, Not French - Timex Ssq



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

To add to my growing selection of later non-French watches my lovely factrice (postlady) dropped two nice packages into my letter box this morning. The first was this heavyweight SSQ LCD from 1976/1977. This is one of the models that features the two turnable buttons, round side up for everyday use and flat side up for setting. Fortunately for me, a real enthusiast on the Timex Forum had uploaded a pdf of a SSQ booklet, so it was simple to set it all up, and its working a treat, so many thanks to JerseyMo for the upload.





































It makes a companion for my two Timex Electrics of the same period, as well as my chunky JAZ LCD also from the mid '70's.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one John!

Three makes you a "Timexican" :lol:

Mel

http://www.timexwatchforum.com


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

mel said:


> Nice one John!
> 
> Three makes you a "Timexican" :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel

I've actually got another 3 Timex in the cases. A simple Indiglo for the power cuts we get here every winter, a Gt Britain auto that has sadly died, and a Q Quartz French Day/Date.

Plus a dead Kelton too, and I'm still looking for a decent Kelton at a decent price, as no French collection should be without at least one, (nor should any Timex collection either!)

So perhaps I'm a "Timexicaine" after all, although they're still slightly outnumbered by the over 70 French they keep company with :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well done i like 70s watches the most and i like lcd a lot.all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi well done i like 70s watches the most and i like lcd a lot.all the best woody77.


Cheers Woody, its taken me a while to be comfortable with watches later than the 1960's, I've got about 9 now, which is only about 10% of the collection at the moment. It seems I'm becoming more eclectic in what I enjoy, at the moment my wish list includes an early French trench watch and a JAZ Fairchild LED, it must be something to do with my advancing years


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi well done i like 70s watches the most and i like lcd a lot.all the best woody77.
> ...


 hi i have a very nice fairchild lcd .have got a photo of yours.all the best woody.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

woody77 said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


Hi Woody, I just missed out on a Fairchild LCD on fleabay, but what I'm really after is a French JAZ Fairchild red LED, have you a photo of your Fairchild?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > john87300 said:
> ...


 hi i have just put to the top discussion forum for you to see.all thebest woody.


----------

